# Livestock theft?



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

What laws protect me when it comes to my goat's being stolen? I know that back in the day cattle rustling was a hanging offence, just wondering what the laws are now.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a third degree felony.....pretty baaaaaad.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

he may be asking if he can use lethal force to protect his livestock from theft, i could be wrong..
personally i say if your private property is fenced and clearly marked no tresspassing its pretty much fair game, plenty of people in Texas just waiting to catch someone on their land. i heard of more than a few illegals getting the deer rifle near where i grew up..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wouldn't let them get your goat if I were you.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

boom! said:


> i wouldn't let them get your goat if i were you.


roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

stealing livestock is a major offence, and if caught will put people in the Pen. 

What type of goats and are you sure people are stealing them? goats get ate often by predators.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> stealing livestock is a major offence, and if caught will put people in the Pen.


And you can use deadly force during the hours of darkness.

*Sec. 9.42. DEADLY FORCE TO PROTECT PROPERTY. A person is justified in using deadly force against another to protect land or tangible, movable property:

(1) if he would be justified in using force against the other under Section 9.41; and

(2) when and to the degree he reasonably believes the deadly force is immediately necessary:
*

* to prevent the other's imminent commission of arson, burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, theft during the nighttime, or criminal mischief during the nighttime; or*


* to prevent the other who is fleeing immediately after committing burglary, robbery, aggravated robbery, or theft during the nighttime from escaping with the property; and*
* (3) he reasonably believes that:
*

*the land or property cannot be protected or recovered by any other means; or*


*the use of force other than deadly force to protect or recover the land or property would expose the actor or another to a substantial risk of death or serious bodily injury.*


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

SHARKTEETH said:


> What laws protect me when it comes to my goat's being stolen? I know that back in the day cattle rustling was a hanging offence, just wondering what the laws are now.


I am up that way a couple of times a week, I'll help you get your goats, a goat thief is almost as bad as an internet coward. :smile: rs


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate a thief... That said, I have yet to see a goat that was worth taking a life over... Just saying... Kicking the chit outa someone over, maybe... IMHO


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

(4) a state jail felony if (A) the value of the property stolen is $1,500 or more but less than $20,000, or the property is less than 10 head of sheep, swine, or goats or any part thereof under the value of $20,000;
http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/PE/htm/PE.31.htm


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I am waiting for this to get tested on hog hunting. I asked a gamewarden who the wild hogs belonged to and was told they are the property of who ever owns property they are on. So by law if a person takes a hog off property he has no permission to be on he has commited a felony. The livestock laws are pretty strick in Texas if a person cuts a fence in the process of taking livestock it is a felony.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Southwest Cattle Raisers Association if your a member has full time staff to find livestock thieves


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

mchildress said:


> I am waiting for this to get tested on hog hunting. I asked a gamewarden who the wild hogs belonged to and was told they are the property of who ever owns property they are on. So by law if a person takes a hog off property he has no permission to be on he has commited a felony. The livestock laws are pretty strick in Texas if a person cuts a fence in the process of taking livestock it is a felony.


trespassing is trespassing period. hogs are like any other wildlife .


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

budreau said:


> trespassing is trespassing period. hogs are like any other wildlife .


Wrong. Hogs are domesticated animals in the eyes of the law. That is why there is no season or regulations concerning hogs. Legally they are the property of the landowner. Killing a hog on private property without permission would be trespassing as you say and destruction of private property.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

juan said:


> Southwest Cattle Raisers Association if your a member has full time staff to find livestock thieves


As I remember, the TSCRA rangers aren't just limited to investigations for members: it may be that they'll put a little more effort into it, but their DPS commission may preclude them from being limited to just serving members of a private organization..

http://www.tscra.org/theft-law/#.UwDFwYX4L1A


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like this kid just got a slap on the wrist


Eighteen year old Lachristian Devon Hall of Brenham was caught stealing cattle in June. Judge Campbell sentenced Hall to five years deferred adjudication, a $1000 fine, and make $1258 in restitution. This was one of many cattle theft cases the Washington County Sheriffâ€™s office handled with the help of the Texas Rangers and the Southwest Cattlemenâ€™s Association in recent months.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bigbarr said:


> Looks like this kid just got a slap on the wrist
> 
> Eighteen year old Lachristian Devon Hall of Brenham was caught stealing cattle in June. Judge Campbell sentenced Hall to five years deferred adjudication, a $1000 fine, and make $1258 in restitution. This was one of many cattle theft cases the Washington County Sheriffâ€™s office handled with the help of the Texas Rangers and the Southwest Cattlemenâ€™s Association in recent months.


 Well, with $1258 in restitution, we're probably talking about a single animal, possibly two. Not exactly backing up the 18 wheeler in the middle of the night.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, with $1258 in restitution, we're probably talking about a single animal, possibly two. Not exactly backing up the 18 wheeler in the middle of the night.


True


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

It hasn't happened to us, just a question I wondered about. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SHARKTEETH said:


> It hasn't happened to us, just a question I wondered about. Thanks for all the info.


If there have been more then one in a close area that points more toward predator/predators

what type of goats?????


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

SHARKTEETH said:


> What laws protect me when it comes to my goat's being stolen? I know that back in the day cattle rustling was a hanging offence, just wondering what the laws are now.


Aggies?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SHARKTEETH said:


> What laws protect me when it comes to my goat's being stolen? I know that back in the day cattle rustling was a hanging offence, just wondering what the laws are now.


Goats stolen, or just used by muzzies? This muzzy did not know there was a camera.


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

Can you prosecute a chupacabra?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mo City Rick said:


> I hate a thief... That said, I have yet to see a goat that was worth taking a life over... Just saying... Kicking the chit outa someone over, maybe... IMHO


What would you think if it was your family dog or pet?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mo City Rick said:


> I hate a thief... That said, I have yet to see a goat that was worth taking a life over... Just saying... Kicking the chit outa someone over, maybe... IMHO


I just stated the existing Texas Law... Now, take into account the following:

_*"According to Al Arabiya, a businessman from Saudi Arabia has sold a goat for an incredible price of $3 million. The details of this unprecedented deal appeared in news reports on September 9, 2013, Monday.
*_
*Another local media source, Okaz newspaper, reported that the sale of the animal for 13 million Saudi riyals ($3.46 million) caused a quite a stir."
*

I'd personally drop a thief for a lot less than that. He77, I'd drop one for stealing a commercial calf (worth $1K). Just sayin.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Boar goats


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

With the price of goats especially meat goats as high as it is now it's got to be as bad as cattle theft. I know a guy from Seadrift personally that did a couple years in a state pen for stealing a double deck load of calves several years back.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Boer goats, sorry


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

About 5 years ago my Tenant had a herd of 40 cows stolen. Apparently loaded up in an 18 wheeler or several trailers and stolen in northwest Ft. Bend County. Never caught. That was alot of $ lost.


----------

